# Suggestions for a quick tank background needed.



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Does anyone have any suggestions for a quick background idea for the 2 gallon fluval Spec? 

Ever since I moved my betta into the Spec he has been flaring at his reflection at the back of the tank. I want to put something at the back that will block off most of the black background. Any suggestions?

So far I thought of...

- DIY moss wall, but that would take too long to grow in. 

- DIY rock/pebble wall using silicone and pebbles. Drying time? Take up too much water volume?

- Does anyone sell a background that can placed inside the tank?

- Stuff it full of plants in the back? Suggestions for something bushy and tall for low to med light?

Ideas or tutorials appreciated! Thanks.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Seeing it is a small tank, possibly a slate tile could be cut to fit. Most home centers or flooring stores will carry them in a range of colors and textures

Slim (less than 1 cm thick) and each piece has a unique character. If there are any hoses or equipment over the back of the tank, they will pretty much hold it in place


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Thanks jkcichlid! I love that idea. I'll look into it. I am going to assume that they can cut the slate tile for me to fit? I'm a little worried it will block the intake and outflow area though. I guess I can cut it lower, but it won't be as attractive.


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

But the back of the fluval spec is the black plastic partition for the filter chamber and not glass.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Captured Moments said:


> But the back of the fluval spec is the black plastic partition for the filter chamber and not glass.


I'm confused by your comment .


----------



## mcrocker (May 29, 2010)

If you really want to go quick-n-dirty, you could rough up the smooth surface with some sandpaper....


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I like this post, Atom, because I would like to cover the black background, too. It's hard to figure out how to do that without blocking the filter. Your suggestion to grow a wall of moss is good. 

In my case, I don't mind that the back is reflective, but I find the dark black background gloomy in such a small tank, especially with black substrate. I'm hoping that once I've added a bright light (Tom 9 watt fluorescent) that it will look brighter. If not, I'll be looking for something for the back, too. They should sell inserts!

In the meantime, if it's really bugging your betta, I'd suggest this as a temporary fix (or maybe even permanent). Go to Zellers or somewhere similar and buy one soft plastic placemat (not a stinky PVC one, though). You can cut it exactly to size using the foam as a guide, and then you can cut out the filter opening with scissors. I bought one for one of my son's school projects (nothing to do with fish) and he found it very easy to cut the placemats with scissors. The ones he used were thin, pliable, not hollow-core. One was a nice soft green that would work in the tank and the other was a bright blue, but they had other colours, too.

If you want, you can glue plants or moss directly onto the placemat, meaning that they can be easily removed when you want to go back to the black.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

You could paint the inside with a fish safe paint, but that means taking the tank down for a while.


----------



## Arcteryx (Nov 23, 2011)

Hey Maureen, where are you getting the Tom 9 watt flourescent? Post a link? Still hunting about for a decent light for my 5G betta-tank-to-be... thanks


----------



## Captured Moments (Apr 22, 2010)

If you want to do a Java moss wall, that would look nice. Tie the moss to a grid or something. I have a bunch you can have.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I897 using Tapatalk


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Great suggestions so far. Thanks everyone! I don't know if I want to do anything involving gluing, painting or scratching the actual tank itself though.

I thought about using placemats, but I would want it to still look somewhat natural. I guess a nice stone or bark one would work if I could find one. 

I'm going to experiment with a mesh/java moss wall. Hopefully the mesh will obscure the reflection before it grows in.

Does anyone know if it's safe to put cork in the aquarium? Wonder if cork tile might work too.

Archteryx, you can get the Tom's light from Amazon.com. I'm waiting for mine as well.


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

Cork should be fine in the water but try keeping it down as it floats


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

I saw a few examples of backgrounds for your tank a few years back and I have to admit they looked awesome. 
Originally I had painted the back of my tanks black. Sounds boring and ugly eh?....god no....EVERYTHING POPS...colors, fish, etc...
Of course painting your tank black is a pain if you ever wanted to sell it. You need a razor blade to scratch off the paint. 
Now I just use black artists paper and tape it on the back. Try it...looks real nice...


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I've opted for a java mess wall. I have all the materials now and will be setting it up tomorrow. Hopefully I can get it to grow in nicely.

Enzotesta, where did you see these backgrounds? The spec is already black. I'm just trying make it less reflective and visually more interesting now.


----------



## enzotesta (Dec 20, 2011)

can't recall now...many years ago


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

The moss wall is going to be awesome, Atom. Can you post a pic later?

Fluval makes some backgrounds for tanks. The regular ones that you can get on a roll (double sided) are plastic and could probably be cut and attached with their double sided tape or silicone. They make some for the Chi that could also be cut and attached (I assume that they are plastic, too). They also make some 3D foam backgrounds that are attached with silicone, but they'd probably take up too much space in the Spec and you'd have to cut the filter opening. Thanks for posting this question. Now I'm thinking that since the Spec still looks dark with the new light, that I'll change the substrate and background. Once again, you've inspired me.


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

I looked up the backgrounds for the chi on google. I had no idea they made them because I've never seen any stores carry them. They should make backgrounds for the Spec! I looked through Bigal's and found some 3d backgrounds, but I figured they would take up too much space and I fear they would pop up if I didn't silicone it enough.

So I started the mesh moss wall. Simple Michael's craft mesh and Java moss with suction cups. It was super easy. Just hope it grows. I'm still waiting for my Tom's light so right now it's low low light with my Ikea lamp. Good news is the Betta has already stopped flaring at the back of the tank with the mesh up.


----------

